# Help with Dark Angels vs Tau



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Twice i've played Tau on Vassel. Twice they massively outmatched my amount of shooting. Twice anyone who tried to get in close combat died utterly. How do you beat them with Space Marines!?!


----------



## O'sharan (Nov 3, 2007)

drop pods the word!

and lots of cc

very important to have very mobile units like assult marines and speeders, out pace them and you have a good chance


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

unfortunatly i have run into the same exact situation every saturday. you don't really have a chance agenst them.i don't either don't feel bad. mass mobility is a good idea, but if their a mechanized tau army you really are screwed. no amount of lascannons or meltas will destroy those tanks thanks to the skimmer rule...its retarded... drop pods work to a degree, deep strikeing in any form is a bad idea because you can't assault right away. you wont have any DS'ers left after that first turn they hit cause a skilled tau player will fill them full of too much fire power.. none shall live. i'm sorry.. its just the way it is.


----------



## Lemartes (Dec 16, 2007)

What abour using some Ravenwing Bikes ?

The Scout Move could come in handy vs. Tau. since you'll be able to charge on the first turn.

Lemartes


----------



## Frostbite (Oct 17, 2007)

The big problem that Marines, and Dark Angels in particular, have against Tau is that you are either facing a massive amount of firepower or some horrendously big guns that negate all the points you paid for your armor and weapons, while denying you shooting or assaulting back in return. As said above, a combination of Drop Pods, bikes and maybe Assault Marines (Moved properly, a turn 3 charge with 10 Marines is preferable to a turn 2 charge with 4). Drop Pod a Dreadnought whatever unit of suits or tank is causing you the most grief, and lay into them with your Assault Cannon. Really though, you're going to have trouble either way. Tau have their weaknesses, but it's hard for armies that can't assault the first turn they're on the board to beat them. There's just too much return fire.


----------

